
Great Big Story - hunvreus
http://www.greatbigstory.com/
======
mxuribe
Reading their "about us" section, it seems like its curated topics. And I'm
glad to see that they at least are honest about their ties to CNN. If this is
in fact curated content, I'll be curious to see how good/worthwhile it will
be. I think i might give it a shot. Good luck GBS!

------
erdevs
Well-produced short form video stories. I watched "Meet the Lawyer Defending
Anonymous" and enjoyed: [http://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/meet-the-lawyer-
defendi...](http://www.greatbigstory.com/stories/meet-the-lawyer-defending-
anonymous) Of course, the short form leaves you with many questions, but it's
a fun little way to get exposed to interesting topics.

------
5555624
This is a CNN sub-site. CNN began running the "Great Big Story" a month or two
ago -- at least that's when I noticed it. Go to CNN.com and scroll don the
page and you come across the latest "Great Big Story" (and some of these are
there.)

